#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Άρθρο 14.1  § στ' ( διασταση κτηριου 9 μετρα)

## stefan5

έχω βάθος οικοπέδου 8,50 μ. και αφήνω ακάλυπτο 3,50 μ. < Δ=4,50 μ.
στην τοπική Υ.ΔΟΜ. μου λένε πως δεν υλοποιώ 9μ. κτήριο ώστε να εφαρμόζεται η § στ΄ του ΑΡ 14!
Βέβαια σε Υ.ΔΟΜ. άλλων πόλεων που ρώτησα γελούσανε με δάκρυα και δεν μπορούσαν να το πιστέψουν , αλλά δεν μπορούν και να παρέμβουν...
Μήπως έχει κάνει κανείς σχετική επερώτηση στο παρελθόν για να ξεμπερδεύω;

----------


## Xάρης

Πέρα από το προφανές, το ότι 8,50μ<9,00μ, οι υπάλληλοι της συγκεκριμένης ΥΔΟΜ έχουν μπερδέψει την "*υποχρέωση*" με τη "*δυνατότητα*".

----------


## stefan5

σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον Χάρη. Πάραυτα αυτό δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα που το αντιμετωπίζουμε ξανά και ξανά από τους εκάστοτε υπαλλήλους. Ειδικά τα μεγάλα γραφεία που καθότι εκδίδουν άδειες σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Σε άλλη ΥΔΟΜ μάλιστα μας ζήτησαν να έχουμε  ΣΗΘΥΑ και φωτοβολταϊκά για να εφαρμόσουμε την 5% προσαύξηση λόγω Α+(ΑΡ25), παρότι το κτήριο κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ προέκυπτε Α+ και χωρίς αυτά. Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που το άρθρο δεν κάνει αναφορά και σε πυρηνική ενέργεια... 
Μήπως έχεις υπόψη κάποιο όργανο ή τρόπο, όχι προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση των υπαλλήλων, αλλά για να κάνουμε επιτέλους τη δουλειά μας στο σωστό χρόνο. 
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι το ως άνω πάει για επερώτηση, πράγμα που σημαίνει καθυστέρηση του εργολαβικά συμφωνημένου έργου και άρα αποθετικές ζημίες για την εταιρεία μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Περιγράφεις τις παθογένειες της ελληνικής διοίκησης όπου δεν υπάρχουν σαφείς κανόνες, υπάρχει διαφορετική ερμηνεία από υπηρεσία σε υπηρεσία, ακόμα και μεταξύ υπαλλήλων της ίδιας υπηρεσίας.

Τα νομικά εργαλεία του μηχανικού/πολίτη είναι να ζητά πάντα εγγράφως τις θέσεις της υπηρεσίας και στη συνέχεια προσφυγή στο ΣΥΠΟΘΑ και σε περίπτωση μη δικαίωσης στα διοικητικά δικαστήρια.
Διαδικασίες χρονοβόρες που δεν θα ακολουθήσει κανείς για ψύλλου πήδημα.
Μπορεί βέβαια ο μηχανικός/πολίτης να κινηθεί και νομικά κατά υπαλλήλων υποβάλλοντας μηνύσεις και αγωγές, διαδικασίες που πάλι θα πάρουν χρόνο και χρήμα και δικαιώματα που θα ασκηθούν όταν το διακύβευμα είναι υψηλό.

Μια ίσως λύση θα ήταν η ζήτηση γνωμοδότησης από ΔΑΟΚΑ/ΥΠΕΧΩ αλλά κι αυτό θέλει τον χρόνο του και συν τοις άλλοις η γνωμοδότηση δεν είναι δεσμευτική.

Και κάπως έτσι, ο πολίτης καταφεύγει στον χρηματισμό.
Απ' την άλλη, ο μαφιόζος δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ πρόβλημα διότι οι υπάλληλοι των ΥΔΟΜ είναι τζάμπα μάγκες.

Η λύση στον γόρδιο δεσμό ίσως να είναι οι ηλεκτρονικές διαδικασίες.
Αυτό βέβαια που είχα προτείνει από παλιά ήταν η δημιουργία και ιδιωτικών ΥΔΟΜ που θα δρουν ανταγωνιστικά μεταξύ τους, έχοντας στο μυαλό μου το προηγούμενο με τα ΚΤΕΟ.
Εξάλλου, το δημόσιο έχει αποτύχει και στον έλεγχο/τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων και στον έλεγχο των κατασκευών και γι αυτό τα ανέθεσε σε ιδιώτες μηχανικούς. Ας αναθέσει και την αδειοδότηση.

----------

